# About my Sonic fanart



## StrayTree (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I draw Sonic fanart, but I can't seem to do it right unless I make characters more adult-like. It's ironic really, because I expected drawing them and my fancharacters more... how would you say... human to be more difficult than what they look like right now.

I study the body shapes and other people's work for hours, but I still can't seem to do them right! Maybe I'm not cut out to draw Sonic fanart the way it SHOULD be drawn? I wouldn't know. I keep trying but nothing seems to work. I won't give up, that's for sure, so I'll need the help of anybody who makes these kinda drawings. Any help?


----------



## Verona (Jun 23, 2008)

We can't tell if it's bad or not if you don't show us your work!


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

It sounds to me you may be trying too hard.  Choose a time when you're feeling relaxed and your mind is open, then patiently relay to the paper the image you have in your mind.  Go lightly at first so you and easily tweak the look without smudging anything.  Your bodies are very box like, remember that even though these are cartoon characters, they are portrayals of an organic creature, and giving a bit more shape to everything may help you achieve the look you're going for.

*shrugs*

I hope this helps ^.=.^


----------



## Donryu (Jul 4, 2008)

I would really experiment with everything.  Do some figure drawing and practice really just capturing the essence of a character.  Basics first, style second.  Style is the icing on the cake.  If you don't have a fully baked cake, all you have is some icing and batter.


----------

